# Question for the Week (Power PE)



## spinup (Dec 23, 2018)

The next exam is on April 5th, 2019. There are 15 weeks left. Each week until the exam a question will be posted on www.spinupexams.com/

Previous weeks will also be contained on the website.

Week 1 Question For The Week can be found at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 23, 2018)

View Question







The above 3 phase system has a transmission line with impedance and distance stated below (Z and D). The voltage source is 480V ∠0°, and the load is drawing 75A with a 0.85 power factor lagging. What is the voltage at the load end?
Z = 0.1 + j0.02 per 1,000 ft.
D = 1750 ft
 





A. 457V


B. 264V


C. 269V





D. 467V


 


Solution


Vload = vsource - (Iload)(Zload/line)
= ( (480∠-30° / √3) - (75∠-cos-10.85)(0.1 + j0.02)(1750 / 1000) )*√3*
=( (277∠-30°) - (75∠-31.8°)(0.1∠11.3°)(1750/1000) )√3
=( 277∠-30° - 13.4∠-20.5° )√3
=( 264∠-30.5° )√3
=457V

Can someone tell me why you would divide by *√3 for Zload /line?  I thought impedance is usually given per phase and there is no need to multiply/divide 3 phase impedance  by √3 like we do to 3 phase delta/wye current and voltages. *


----------



## roy167 (Dec 23, 2018)

Why isn't VAN not equal 277 angle -30? The magnitude of answer would be same but angle would be different.  In case of Wye, Phase voltage lags line voltages by 30 degrees. 

The funny thing is, if you take 277&lt;0  and multiply that with answer provided in B, ( S= VI *) then you do get 25 KVA,0.75  lagging. 24.9K&lt;41.4 

Only inference I draw is, in practice this situation won't exist. Something has to change, either source has to be 277&lt;-30,  or load information is not correct.


----------



## Sthabik PE (Dec 24, 2018)

roy167 said:


> View Question
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vload = vsource - (Iload)(Zload/line)
= ( (480∠-30° / √3) - (75∠-cos-10.85)(0.1 + j0.02)(1750 / 1000) )*) ---&gt; (L-N)*
= 263.8 &lt;-30.48 *---&gt; (L-N)*
= √3 x 263.8 &lt;(-30.48+30)*---&gt; (L-L)*

=457&lt;-0.48V*---&gt; (L-L)*

* **√3 there in the solution is just conversion from L-N to L-L**.*


----------



## Sthabik PE (Dec 24, 2018)

roy167 said:


> Why isn't VAN not equal 277 angle -30? The magnitude of answer would be same but angle would be different.  In case of Wye, Phase voltage lags line voltages by 30 degrees.
> 
> The funny thing is, if you take 277&lt;0  and multiply that with answer provided in B, ( S= VI *) then you do get 25 KVA,0.75  lagging. 24.9K&lt;41.4
> 
> Only inference I draw is, in practice this situation won't exist. Something has to change, either source has to be 277&lt;-30,  or load information is not correct.


I agree with you. VAN shall be 277&lt;-30. These kind of things we have to be careful during calculation.


----------



## roy167 (Dec 24, 2018)

=457&lt;-0.48V*---&gt; (L-L)*

Yes that solution is correct. I was confused because they hadn't given whether source/load is wye/delta. Since you are first converting everything in per phase and then back to 3 phase. You still have to use -30, +30 phase shift.


----------



## spinup (Dec 30, 2018)

Week 2 Question For The Week can be found at:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website.


----------



## spinup (Jan 6, 2019)

Week 3 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website.


----------



## spinup (Jan 13, 2019)

Week 4 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website. ﻿


----------



## spinup (Jan 20, 2019)

Week 5 Question For The Week﻿ posted﻿:

www.spinupexams.com/

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.


----------



## spinup (Jan 27, 2019)

Week 6 Question For The Week﻿ posted﻿:

www.spinupexams.com/


----------



## spinup (Feb 3, 2019)

Two months until the exam.

Week 7 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website. ﻿


----------



## spinup (Feb 10, 2019)

Week 8 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website. ﻿

Question below:


----------



## spinup (Feb 17, 2019)

Week 9 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website. ﻿


----------



## spinup (Mar 10, 2019)

Week 12 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:

www.spinupexams.com/﻿

Under the "Question For The Week" tab.

Previous weeks are also contained on the website. ﻿


----------



## roy167 (Mar 10, 2019)

spinup said:


> Week 12 Question For The Week﻿ posted at:
> 
> www.spinupexams.com/﻿
> 
> ...


Good little problem, I calculated it wrong (35.15% )by using angle. That goes to show there are so many ways one can be tipped even with simple problems! I have never come across a problem which gave an angle and asked to find voltage regulation.


----------



## Nashi (Mar 11, 2019)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if all the questions were this easy. More protection questions is what I need.


----------



## Messi (Mar 11, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Good little problem, I calculated it wrong (35.15% )by using angle. That goes to show there are so many ways one can be tipped even with simple problems! I have never come across a problem which gave an angle and asked to find voltage regulatio﻿n.


I saw similar question in one of the Complex Imag test. I did the same thing of including the angle &amp; got the wrong answer.


----------



## Messi (Mar 11, 2019)

Nashi said:


> Wouldn't it be wonderful if all the questions were this easy. More protection questions is what I need.


I agree. Not sure what % of questions on the actual exam are of this level.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2019)

Messi said:


> I saw similar question in one of the Complex Imag test. I did the same thing of including the angle &amp; got the wrong answer.






roy167 said:


> Good little problem, I calculated it wrong (35.15% )by using angle. That goes to show there are so many ways one can be tipped even with simple problems! I have never come across a problem which gave an angle and asked to find voltage regulation.


For Voltage Regulation just remember it's the magnitude of the full load and no load voltage so you would not use the angle.


----------



## roy167 (Mar 12, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> For Voltage Regulation just remember it's the magnitude of the full load and no load voltage so you would not use the angle.


Now I know, I did not even look up the formula and did it from my head not knowing there is magnitude sign in the formula. Attention to every little detail is so key. You may not even need to look up the formula and think I got this right, you may know the steps, process everything and still could end up picking up the wrong answer, unless you have solved a similar problem before hand. 

When you use angle you get 35% regulation which seems odd, but you can't go by that because, it is a problem and not real word situation. Otherwise such a high regulation should make you rethink.


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2019)

roy167 said:


> Attention to every little detail is so key.


Yes! I've messed up several problems lately because of this. Formulas that I thought I had memorized correctly but made small errors. I've also made several errors due to entering information into my calculator too quickly and fat-fingered the wrong button. When you solve a problem and your answer is NONE of the choices you know you've REALLY screwed up!  :laugh:


----------



## roy167 (Mar 12, 2019)

daydreambeliever said:


> When you solve a problem and your answer is NONE of the choices you know you've REALLY screwed up!  :laugh:


I would take that any day over, you solve the problem incorrectly and answer is one of the choice! If the answer doesn't match, at least that forces you to rethink!


----------



## daydreambeliever (Mar 12, 2019)

roy167 said:


> If the answer doesn't match, at least that forces you to rethink!


HAHA...very true!


----------

